# Any experience with Coral Master?



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Has anyone had any experience with Coral Master? or bought corals recently? 
How did things go? are the corals still alive? any bad experiences or advice on the company? 

If you have pics, that would be amazing! POST THEM! 

Any input would be really appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

I've purchased from Greg in the past and have had no issues with his service. Frags were all in great shape upon arrival. I had a tank crash in 2010 that wiped out my corals, I plan on ordering again once it warms up.

Here are a couple of threads on his set-up
ReefKeeping Magazine
ReefCentral


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks Naoko! Do you have any pics of the frags you got from him?


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

I do have photos, but I would have to sift through approximately 40,000 photos to find them, and I'm too busy for that at the moment.

In my opinion you won't go wrong by ordering from him. He is also an active member/sponsor on Canreef, you'll see a lot of his frags/corals on there.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for the links, I looked through them. He has some impressive corals. Ive since found some great reviews about Coral Master. 

I would still love to see some pics if anyone has any. . .


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Emailed Greg at Coral Master but haven't heard anything back yet. Hopefully hear from him over the weekend. Still no one with any pics?


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

Greg is on vacation until the 11th, he did an update on canreef earlier today. I'll try to dig up some photos over the weekend.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I've ordered from Greg before - great corals, decent prices. Not sure how his frags are now - I think most aren't grown by him anymore, as he had a major crash sometime ago. Now most of his frags are grown out cuttings from maricultured colonies that he orders in. Seems people are pretty happy with these now though 

In terms of customer service, when I ordered from him 2 (or 3?) years ago, it was a smooth and easy experience.


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

Yes, it seems as though he was doing the maricultured route for a year or so. I do believe he is now getting ready to get his tank going again. Grow out/prop photos, hope he has a good selection come spring, as I plan on placing an order.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Contact Expor3r. he is back on 17 of this month. The frags are very healthy and I did not lost one frag from him. He is in Toronto also and you see what you buy

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah I know Alex, ive been to the infamous frag cave on many occasions. His setups are legendary, but he doesn't get much sps in. 

Naoko, thanks for the pics/link. I think I will be placing an order in the future also.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

duckhams said:


> Yeah I know Alex, ive been to the infamous frag cave on many occasions. His setups are legendary, but he doesn't get much sps in.
> 
> Naoko, thanks for the pics/link. I think I will be placing an order in the future also.


What is the shipping Costs like to GTA?


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

fury165 said:


> What is the shipping Costs like to GTA?


From the Frag Cave? Alex is in Toronto, I dont think he's shipping corals yet, you'd have to ask him. If at all possible, arrange to stop by and take a look at his tanks (insane), you wont regret it.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

duckhams said:


> From the Frag Cave? Alex is in Toronto, I dont think he's shipping corals yet, you'd have to ask him. If at all possible, arrange to stop by and take a look at his tanks (insane), you wont regret it.


Whoops! I meant to say shipping from Coral Master... I know Alex and the infamous Frag Cave too well


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

If I recall, the last time I ordered it was like $40-50, Purolator next day, before 10am.



fury165 said:


> What is the shipping Costs like to GTA?


----------

